
Ayu: A theme for modern web development - ggregoire
https://github.com/dempfi/ayu
======
subie
Would love to use this on Atom.

~~~
pits
ditto. But make it Visual Studio Code for me, please!

(any guide on converting themes between IDEs?)

~~~
kup0
IIRC, Sublime Text themes are based on TextMate grammar, so I believe Atom's
documentation on converting from TextMate would work (YMMV):

[http://flight-manual.atom.io/hacking-
atom/sections/convertin...](http://flight-manual.atom.io/hacking-
atom/sections/converting-from-textmate/)

